# سنبلة حفر الأسنان ***Dental Bur



## شكرى محمد نورى (14 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .

تعتبر السنبلة من ركيزة طب الأسنان . 

وهي عبارة عن اداة دوارة اصبعية لها حدود قاطعة بمختلف الأشكال .تقوم بحفر وثقب وتشكيل وصقل

الأسنان , والكلام عنها يطول ككتابة مجلد كامل .

لكننا هنا نلقي عليها نظرة سريعة لأهمتها . 

1- سنبلة الحفر السريع : تصنع من Diamond ,Ceramic ,Tungsten Carbide ,.

2- سنبلة الحفر البطئ : Diamond ,Ceramic ,Tungsten Carbide ,S.St

اكثرها استخدامأ Turbin Bur التي يبلغ قطرها 1.6 ملم وباطوال مختلفة ابتدائأ من 16-25 ملم

حسب نوع التورباين المستخدم .

دواعي الأستخدام :

1-استخدام سرعة مقررة حسب قطر الحد القاطع .

2-ثبيت السنبلة جيدأ في المكان المناسب .

3- استخدام ماء للتبريد 50 مل بالدقيقة .

4-دع التوربين يدور بسرعته الكاملة ثم الملامسة .

5-عند الأنتهاء من العمل نظف السنبلة بفرشات سلكية مخصصة .

6- توضع على سطح مستوي اثناء التعقيم .

7- دعها تبرد ذاتيأ بدرجة حرارة الغرفة .

8- احفظها جافة بدون رطوبة .


وان شاء الله لنا عودة مستقبلأ .


البغدادي:55:


----------



## مهندس محمد يامن (14 نوفمبر 2006)

جزاك الله كل خيرا عنا جميعا

نحن نتخرج ولا ندري اي شيئ عن ادوات طبيب الاسنان والله الموفق....


----------



## مهندس محمد يامن (14 نوفمبر 2006)

جزاك الله كل خيرا عنا جميعا

نحن نتخرج ولا ندري اي شيئ عن ادوات طبيب الاسنان والله الموفق....


----------



## المهندس بلكس (20 يوليو 2008)

شكرا جزيلا اخي شكري


----------



## bu3mmar (16 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا

ممكن شرح اكثر عن السنبلة


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (16 سبتمبر 2008)

اسأل وانا اجيبك مهما كان السؤال.

تقبل تحياتي.

البغدادي


----------



## bu3mmar (16 سبتمبر 2008)

تسسلللم استاذ البغدادي

الله لا يحرمنا منك موجود في كل حين كما عودتنا

ههل يستخدم انواع السنبلات ( من حيث الشكل ) حسب عمق الحفر؟

ما هو المقياس التي تقاس بها السنبلة بالقطر ام بالطول؟

هل يوجد نوع خاص اكثر استخداما و شيوعا ؟

وشكر و جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## المهندسة البغدادية (16 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا على هذه المقالة القيمة


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (16 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا على سؤالك 

هناك قياسان ثابتان لأقطار السنابل بالنسبة للسرعة العالية يكون قطر السنبلة 1,6 ملم , واما السرعة البطيئة 2.35

ملم اما الاطوال مختلفة من 16 -25 ملم .

نعم هناك انواع تستخدم بكثرة عن غيرها .

البغدادي


----------



## bu3mmar (17 سبتمبر 2008)

استاذي الاخ شكري حفظك الله مسامحة على الازعاج

طبعا قلة تدفق المياه يسبب مشكله في العملية ولكن هل يجب ان يكون 50 مل في الدقيقة و كيف يمكن التاكد من ذلك او كيف يمكن التاكد بأن تدفق المياه يتم بشكل مطلوب ليس اقل من الحد المطلوب له؟

دمتم بود


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (17 سبتمبر 2008)

سؤالك اخي ابو القسام يصحبنى الى هذا الموضوع .

انقر هنا .

طبعا هذه الامور تهم طبيب الاسنان بالدرجة الاولى .

تمنياتي لك التوفيق ولا تتردد من طرح اي سؤال لان الاجوبة سيستفاد منها الجميع والاجيال القادمة .

البغدادي


----------



## المسلم84 (17 سبتمبر 2008)

الله يجزيكم الخير...


----------



## lenda (2 مارس 2009)

من لديه شركه اجهزه طب أسنان و يرغب بمعرفه الجهاز الليزر الجديد أرجو مراسله على العنوان التالي:
يرجى عدم ذكر وسائل الاتصال لغرض الدعاية .


----------



## jaky_77 (2 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك الله الف خير على هذا الموضوع القيم وان شاء الله تبدع في جميع مواضيعك


----------



## Essa_Marazqa (8 ديسمبر 2009)

رائع جدا و مشكور على هذا المجهود الرائع 
و جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (9 ديسمبر 2009)

bu3mmar قال:


> استاذي الاخ شكري حفظك الله مسامحة على الازعاج
> 
> طبعا قلة تدفق المياه يسبب مشكله في العملية ولكن هل يجب ان يكون 50 مل في الدقيقة و كيف يمكن التاكد من ذلك او كيف يمكن التاكد بأن تدفق المياه يتم بشكل مطلوب ليس اقل من الحد المطلوب له؟
> 
> دمتم بود



اخي العزيز.

الطريقة بسيطة جدا , نأخذ انبوب او اسطوانة فيها تدريج 50-100 مل .

نحدد كمية تدفق الماء المناسب اثناء عمل القبضة بحيث يدفق الماء داخل الانبوب ونحسب الوقت لمدة دقيقة .
50 مل في 60 ثانية 
25 مل في 30 ثانية
وهكذا 

البغدادي


----------

